# What CPT- injection steroid Carpal Tunnel?



## LynnS.321 (Jan 21, 2008)

What CPT code is correct for injection of steroid into Carpal Tunnel?
Our physicians tend to use 20550?  But then you cannot use 354.0 because it is not medically necessary per Medicare guidelines.
I think it is more appropriate to use 20526, then you can use 354.0.
Wanted to know what others are using?  Thaks for your help.
Lynn Spille, CPC 
TOC


----------



## BCrandall (Jan 21, 2008)

Just coded one...20526 and 354.0.


----------



## LynnS.321 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you so much.


----------

